# Some changes for 10.3



## Arden (Feb 28, 2003)

I have here a list of changes I have thought of that would make Mac OS X even better.  Some of them will probably happen, some of them may happen, and some probably won't happen.  Some may even already have been implemented (don't tell me if they have, I don't want to go back and remove items from the list, just add to it).  Feel free to suggest your own changes as well.

If you want further explanation of one of my suggestions, tell me and I'll go into proper details.


1. Auto start-up & shut down-simple & advanced schedules
2. Toggle between brushed metal & Aqua
3. Themes
4. More color schemes
5. Theme editor
6. Expanded sound sets
7. OS 9-like window stacking
8. Reordering of System Prefs
9. Customizable key combos
10. More overall customization
11. Controllable scroll speeds
12. Optional side-by-side panes of multiple get info windows
13. Applications/task menu
14. Dock on/off toggle (not just show/hide)
15. Better open/save navigation (default folders, favorites, recent items, etc.)
16. Better Dock information-current app, hidden apps, frozen apps, etc.
17. Better control of Classic for limited users
18. Way to change computer owner
19. More contextual menu options
20. Full manual on UNIX
21. Toggle between minimize & window shade effects
22. Better font choosing (simple menu or font inspector)
23. Show/hide Dock background
24. Changeable menu font, icons, cursors
25. More interesting pointer
26. Move Trash between Dock & Desktop option
27. More optimization for Carbon appliations
28. Wait to notify about needing attention
29. Screenshot format option
30. Can change Cmd-N function in Finder
31. Secure sleep


----------



## symphonix (Mar 1, 2003)

Just a thought, but you could break your list up into a few sections. I've had a go at this, and got it started. I've also rephrased or commented on a few.

*Enhancements to Appearance/Themes* 
 2. Toggle between brushed metal & Aqua 
 3. Themes 
 4. More color schemes 
 5. Theme editor _Yes, 3,4 and 5 are the same!_
 6. Expanded sound sets 
 7. OS 9-like window stacking _ ??? _
 10. More overall customization _see 3,4 and 5._
 24. Changeable menu font, icons, cursors _Already there, already there ... except for cursors_
 25. More interesting pointer _Rumors have it the new pointer will be a hot-ninja-chick who can read minds... I'll settle for an arrow for now!_
 21. Toggle between minimize & window shade effects _Why would you want to "Shade" your window? I've seen this in lots of Unix GUIs but never seen the point._

*Enhancements to power management and sleep*
1. Auto start-up & shut down-simple & advanced schedules _I'd call this Scheduled Start and Shut Down. Since I never shut down my Mac, I won't notice anyway._
31. Secure sleep _YES!_

*Dock Enhancements*
16. Better Dock information-current app, hidden apps, frozen apps, etc. _Frozen apps?_
 23. Show/hide Dock background 
 14. Dock on/off toggle (not just show/hide) _For the love of all things that make sense, why?_ 
 26. Move Trash between Dock & Desktop option _ Why not just have an option to put Trash on the desktop? Having it in the Dock is useful._

29. Screenshot format option _Well, yes. This is a hidden option that shouldn't have been hidden._
 8. Reordering of System Prefs _It seems fine to me, since the 10.2 re-shuffle._
 9. Customizable key combos

 11. Controllable scroll speeds _Already got it, in Appearance prefpane._
 12. Optional side-by-side panes of multiple get info windows _Err, you already have multiple Get Info windows. You can put them side by side, if that floats your boat. Where's the problem?_
 13. Applications/task menu _We've got that. Right now mine is labelled "Safari". ;-) _
 15. Better open/save navigation (default folders, favorites, recent items, etc.) _I'd like to be able to create folders in the save dialog, for one..._
 17. Better control of Classic for limited users 
 18. Way to change computer owner _See the network prefpane! Its already there!_
 19. More contextual menu options _Like what? What else could you want to do to a file?_
 20. Full manual on UNIX _Already there! Full man pages are in place already._
 22. Better font choosing (simple menu or font inspector) _Hoo yes!_
 27. More optimization for Carbon appliations
 28. Wait to notify about needing attention. 
 30. Can change Cmd-N function in Finder _You already can do this. See Finder Preferences._


----------



## fryke (Mar 1, 2003)

Window Shade is coming from Mac OS 7.5, 8 through 9 (and was a shareware before, and is again now...?).

It's incredibly more useful than minimizing in the Dock for example for Photoshop work. Open five files and you minimize them. Okay, you see what they look like - but not if the Dock's too small AND the mouse-way down to the Dock is too far.

Minimize in place, which was in early betas of Jaguar (6C48, I believe) would be a very good alternative.


----------



## chabig (Mar 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> 7. OS 9-like window stacking[/B]



This will never happen, I hope, unless it's available as a preference setting. OS X's window layering is so much more flexible than OS 9's. And if you really want all of an applications windows to come to the front, you can do it with the Window menu or by clicking on the dock icon.

Chris


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 1, 2003)

A lot of these you can do with third party apps...I'm sure you're meaning you want Apple to implement them, but they _are_ available...

Reordering of System Prefs - you mean the actual placement of the pref panes when you open System Preferences?  You can actually do this if you really want to - edit */Applications/System Preferences/Contents/Resources/NSPrefPaneGroups.plist* to your heart's content.  Just know that this file gets overwritten if System Preferences gets updated (so make a backup).

You can get the Dock to show hidden apps - it'll show them semi-transparent.  Either type *defaults write com.apple.dock "showhidden" -bool true* in the terminal, or edit the com.apple.dock.plist file and add this in that way.

Full UNIX manual - umm...there are probably only a handful of people who actually 100% understand everything in UNIX.  Stick to the man pages as symphonix said - they'll help you out with the commands you actually use.

...and like I said, there are third party apps to do most everything else on your list.


----------



## fryke (Mar 1, 2003)

Must say: Both behaviours have advantages and disadvantages... This would usually lead me to a statement like: "Make it a user preference."

But in this case... Mac OS X has been around for two years, and I think that most users are okay with the layering. If you're not, there are some utilities that change it, afaik.

ASM 2.1b1 (Shareware)
X-Assist 0.5.1 (Freeware)


----------



## mr. k (Mar 1, 2003)

Is already there, you activate it through a menu in keychain access...  But I think that you should be able to tell your computer when to wake up from sleep to do something important, like say I want to copy a file to a backup every night at 3am when Im asleep, I could just sleep the computer and it would wake up at three and then go back to sleep when it got finished, that would be very nice.


----------



## substrate (Mar 1, 2003)

15. Better open/save navigation (default folders, favorites, recent items, etc.) 

This to me is one of the more important ones. For instance I use the terminal a lot, and I usually have one black on white and one white on black version of it open. The default is black text on a white background but to open up the preference I've saved I have to wade through the filesystem.

This might be acceptable once, but once I've waded through it should remember where I last opened a file from.


----------



## fryke (Mar 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr. K _
> *Is already there, you activate it through a menu in keychain access...*


That's not the same thing. Secure sleep would rather be that you need to enter a password when waking the machine up. However, you can achieve that with the screensaver. Just create a hotspot and activate the screensaver before closing the lid of your 'Book.


----------



## Cat (Mar 3, 2003)

Indeed a lot of these feature can be enabled by editing the Defaults list or other config files, but they would make good "advanced" options for the next release. I'll see if I can post some here ... got to to check them out first ...

Something I would like a lot would be *sloppy focus*, i.e. switch active windows just by pointing.


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 3, 2003)

Heh, wish they would do that too, but they won't, because it's not how people used to using Mac OS are used to the windows behaving.

I do have my X11 setup that way, though


----------



## Arden (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cat _
> *Something I would like a lot would be sloppy focus, i.e. switch active windows just by pointing. *


I think that would be too distracting for the most part.

In general, yes, I know many of these functions can be done via third-party means (my iMac has Tinkertool), but I would like to see them implemented natively, without the need for extra stuff that could potentially cause problems (not that it will, but it could).

A breakdown of my original list, this time organized with Symphonix's structure:

*Enhancements to Appearance/Themes*
2. Toggle between brushed metal & Aqua: The metal look is nice for some things (iTunes, Quicktime maybe), but it should be an option.
3. Themes: How do you implement these?  I honestly don't know.  In 9 it's so easy.
4. More color schemes: Aqua and Graphite only feels rather limited.
5. Theme editor: This should be built into the OS, to go along with #10.
6. Expanded sound sets: Sure, the trash makes a sound on emptying, but the Finder doesn't do anything else.
7. OS 9-like window stacking: I prefer all of an application's windows to come to the front, at least in front of the application I just left.  This would mean when I click on the desktop in, say, Textedit, my hard drive window appears, even if inactive.
10. More overall customization: 9 is so easy to customize, X should be like that, but built in.  Maybe an Aqua Edit application?
24. Changeable menu font, icons, cursors: Yes, I know there are workarounds, but I think the system should have options to change this built in, rather than use something like Tinkertool or muck around in text files and Resedit.
25. More interesting pointer: Everything else got an Aqua look, even the watch (which I changed to an actual watch), why not the cursor?  And I mean a simple solution.
21. Toggle between minimize & window shade effects: The window shade effect is incredibly useful for quickly glancing behind the active window and going back to work.  That's how I put in all my comments on the Macosx.com chat program icon poll: in IE 5.1, I flipped the front window to study the icon, then flipped it back to write without losing my place.

*Enhancements to power management and sleep*
1. Auto start-up & shut down-simple & advanced schedules: 9 has it, why doesn't X?  Does it have to do with UNIX security and whatever, like you have to sign in and whatnot?  This could still be applied to sleeping.
31. Secure sleep: This means that when my computer falls asleep, it won't wake up unless I put in my admin password.  If this happens through the keychain, I sure as hell don't know about it.  It really shouldn't have to.

*Dock Enhancements*
16. Better Dock information-current app, hidden apps, frozen apps, etc.: Ok, here's the way it is now: when an application is in your Dock, you can click on it to launch it.  Fine.  When an application is active, it is in the Dock with a small black arrow underneath it.  That's fine and dandy, except it doesn't say anything except that the app is running.  I think the arrow should tell you something about the app:  If it's the current app, it should have a green arrow beneath it; if the app is hidden, it should have a white silhouette arrow; if it's frozen and not responding, it should have a red arrow.  I like Tinkertool's method of turning the icon transparent, but again I think the OS should include most if not all of Tinkertool's functionality inherently.
23. Show/hide Dock background: Wouldn't you like floating icons at the bottom of your screen?  (And how do you do that grass thing?  That was interesting.)
14. Dock on/off toggle (not just show/hide): This comes in particurly usefully in Classic.  For example, in Fear (the tag editor for Myth II-arguably one of the best games ever), much of the normal operation involves long lists.  When I scroll to the bottom of a list, the Dock often appears because the list is at the bottom of the window.  Further, the Dock could have an option to not pop up in certain applications, but be always visible in others and pop up when necessary in still others.  Hiding shouldn't be universal; I like the Dock visible all the time in the Finder, but not in Explorer as it limits the amount of screen space I have for my windows.
26. Move Trash between Dock & Desktop option: This should be an option, where you can option-drag the Trash to the Desktop and vice versa, or some such solution.

29. Screenshot format option: So how do you change this?  It should be obvious.
8. Reordering of System Prefs: By this, I mean you should be able to Command-drag Preference Panes and sort them as you do favorites in the toolbar.  I may, for example, not want all my custom panes to go under "Other".
9. Customizable key combos: This, I think, is fairly obvious as to its usefulness.

11. Controllable scroll speeds: I have not found this option anywhere; there isn't even any Appearance pane in System Preferences.  There should be an option in General Preferences to say that when I click the scroll arrow, it scrolls at 1 line every second, or every half-second, or so on.
12. Optional side-by-side panes of multiple get info windows: In 9, when one gets info on multiple files/folders, each pops up its own info window.  In X, one window pops up telling the sum size, number of files, etc. of all the items selected.  Sometimes, I want to know what size each of a number of files are, and I think each should pop up its own info window plus the summary window (and the same in the Inspector, which is very cool).
13. Applications/task menu: Yeah, the application menu in X is nowhere near the same as in 9.  I want a menu that shows me what applications I have running and lets me switch between them as in 9; I know there are shareware alternatives, but I think this should be native.
15. Better open/save navigation (default folders, favorites, recent items, etc.): I think we all agree that these need to be improved.  Besides what I listed, it should have a default size, view options (icon, column, list-although I think column view works very well for navigation dialog sheets), new folder, and the ability to manipulate files and folders.
17. Better control of Classic for limited users: I still can't figure out how to get Classic to run for limited users.
18. Way to change computer owner: You may think you can change this in Network Preferences, but you can't change the owner's short name (that I know) without reinstalling the system.  Believe me, I tried every way I could think of (my iMac is second-hand).
19. More contextual menu options: In 9, when I control-click on the desktop, a number of items pop up, including View Options.  I think X should have more options in its contextual menus, especially when not clicking on a file or folder.
20. Full manual on UNIX: This is probably not necessary; there are plenty of books out there.  I just thought Apple should include a UNIX tutorial, but again it's probably not necessary.
22. Better font choosing (simple menu or font inspector): A menu in something like Textedit for choosing a font, size, etc. would be much appreciated.  I think the inspector, while not without its uses, is too cumbersome for general use.
27. More optimization for Carbon appliations: This is an ongoing process, I s'pose.
28. Wait to notify about needing attention: I like the fact that the system will tell me that an application needs my attention, but I don't want it to tell me immediately; it should wait like it does when an alert pops up.
30. Can change Cmd-N function in Finder: This should have the option of making a new window or a new folder.

I know many of these options are available through third parties, but my point in this list is that the next major version of X should include most if not all of these features natively.  I want these features to be available to everyone, not just those who know how to hack their system files or have an Internet connection (my dad won't let me route our DSL room into my room, so my iMac is mostly alone).  I'm lazy enough that downloading something on one computer and transferring it to another is a hassle, I'd like these functions and features without having to transfer them between computers or hunt through Mac Addict Discs.

Again, these are my opinions and suggestions, and many of theme are suggested to be options rather than forced.  I don't think anyone should be forced to do something they don't want to do, and the same goes for using a computer.  If you don't like it, you should be able to change it.  If you disagree with anything, fine, don't set it that way.  That's simply my opinion.

EDIT: I decided to make my comments a different color so they're easier to distinguish from the suggestions.  If not for Word, this would've taken a while


----------



## Cat (Mar 4, 2003)

I completely agree with you that Apple would do well to make some of the natively built in features more accessible, i.e. without the terminal. Probably though, some of these already built in features were thought unneccesary or even harmful to the common user, like the "show hidden files" in the Finder. Tinkering with them should be done with care: experts only. Others are quite harmless, like the Dock options you mentioned. Well, they are built in, you only need to turn them on. If you don't always trust third-party utilities, turn them on yourself, via the Terminal.

If you run [man defaults] (without brackets obviously) you will get info on what these default settings are and mean. If you run [defaults read com.apple.finder] you'll get a long list of all kinds of finder settings. E.g. the setting "AppleShowAllFiles" normally is set to "NO". By entering [defaults write com.apple.finder "AppleShowAllFiles" 'YES'], you will be able to view all the hidden system files in the Finder. Entering [defaults write com.apple.finder "AppleShowAllFiles" 'NO'] will toggle this setting back. Likewise for many other settings.

My point is, some of your sugggestions are already available, but maybe intentionally only to more expert users. You're not hacking the OS, just changing settings, that can quite safely been toggled. A lot of settings can be already changed, they just don't have a nice GUI to do so. 

Oh, BTW. sloppy focus should always only be an option ... but it should be an available option!


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 6, 2003)

- possibility to minimize it all - make it clean and fast! (no bouncing fancy icons or animations)
- themes change with a few clicks (maybe some new metal shades? aqua, gold, silver, metal freen?) for all cocoa apps 
- make sendmail configuration guide (for mutt etc. users) etc. similar guides for the unix freaks
- the 'defaults write screenshot format' was allowed to change in 10.1; it would be nice to have back (i don't mind using it from terminal)
- better guides online!! meaning especially the things that can be done with terminal. all that is needed to make a classic or a pc user to become a *x user and not be scared of the terminal.
- possibility to make it faster than 10.2 (with minimal settings)


----------



## Arden (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *- possibility to minimize it all - make it clean and fast! (no bouncing fancy icons or animations)
> - themes change with a few clicks (maybe some new metal shades? aqua, gold, silver, metal freen?) for all cocoa apps
> - make sendmail configuration guide (for mutt etc. users) etc. similar guides for the unix freaks
> ...


Faster with less fiddling... you can use the Terminal for window buffering and packet settings, but these should be features, not hidden from sight.

Thank you for submitting suggestions of your own!  I've been waiting for someone to do this, but everyone's been content to criticize my own suggestions.  Someone who can actually think for him/herself!


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks. 

It's not actually easy to invent what to want more because in so many things it feels already so good. I notice I'm a unix lover so ... If I can do most of the things I can do also frome terminal i'll be just happy  .. but it should be optional. 
Anything that a normal user needs should be stil accessible with gui, so ... something that a non - english speaking  grandmother who is over 70 and non tech, can still use. 

Oh;

- Improved terminal (mouse!!)

- Transparency to console (even to switch it on from terminal)

- Transparencies optionally to other apple cocoa apps as well. (Without hacking the core by user then) .. some friends would like transparent backgrounds on iTunes and iChat. 

- iChat supporting ICQ and optionally msn and yim. (they are supported, i had a look on package contents). Also the microphone and webcam features enabled finally..   Adium users are not seen if you are using .mac account in ichat - i would like to see them so i dont have to be logged in adium

- Mail.app : the possibility to add manually X-headers. X-Message-Flags, X-Cuse-Me, X-Plain, X-Presso. This is asked by the little anti-M$ and anti-Outlook daemon in me. (Or just tell me how to add some of those headers in mail.app, even from terminal)

- Installation: ALL languages NOT default. Now it is, and for most users it is unnecessary waste of space. (I would leave 2 languages to install, and not install all and remove all but 2 after)

- Finder and trash icosn changeable without external software. Trash faster to empty - now I empty in practically from terminal.

 - Safari -I assume the 10.3 will contain a new release of it- : tabs, functionality with Woltlab pages, speed (tabs, and faster than Camino or I don't use it).

- Text editor: ability to save also in other formats, such as .html, .php, .js, .plist 

... more one other day


----------



## powermac (Mar 6, 2003)

1)Remember the size of the windows.
2) WindowShade and more custom options are always welcome. 
Those are my additions to those mentioned.


----------



## chabig (Mar 6, 2003)

My 10.2 Finder installation does remember the size and position of windows. All you have to do is close the toolbar and use icon view. Voila! The Finder will be just like 9!


----------



## Arden (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *- Transparencies optionally to other apple cocoa apps as well. (Without hacking the core by user then) .. some friends would like transparent backgrounds on iTunes and iChat.*


Imagine... iTunes blasting, 50% transparent, playing a funky tune with the visuals on full screen, over a DVD playing full screen... fuel for the ultimate drug trip. 

Powermac: what kind of trouble do you have with the Finder not remembering your window positions?

That's another thing:  When I double click on a folder icon that's already open, I'd like it to switch to that open window rather than open a new window.


----------



## powermac (Mar 7, 2003)

The finder remembers the position of the window from last time. The size of the window is my concern. Here is mine explaination. The application folder-> When I go to the folder, it is often a quarter the size. I can either scroll down to get apps toward the bottom or resize (maximize). If I maximize the window enlarges and I don't have to scroll down. I close the window and return to the Application folder, it has returned to it smaller size, I have to repeat it over (either scroll or maximize). If I use the go menu, and type Applications, the window appears maximized all ready. 
Just a small knit-pick, one I would like to see fixed.


----------



## fryke (Mar 7, 2003)

Use column view. 

No, really, it's a cool view to browse your computer for anything. And if you get used to it, you'll be much faster with your Finder and won't miss some OS9-iness any longer.


----------



## chevy (Mar 10, 2003)

I prefer another type of columns (don't get me wrong, i like the columns... but there is a better way): first column should the the path, second columns the current folder content and the third column the icon or/and thumbnail of the current file. 

This makes possible in one click to go back any number of levels, and keeps clarity in the window that is always 3 columns, no need for horizontal scolling.

I've made an example below.


----------



## chabig (Mar 10, 2003)

That looks about like what we've got now. In fact, I don't like it though because it really doesn't show the path in the column you labelled as such. It just shows which disk the file is on.

I originally thought you were going to post a picture of the windows explorer!

Chris


----------



## chevy (Mar 10, 2003)

Yes, it's near to the current one, but modified so that we have the full path on the left pane. For this example, the path is short (World:iMac:Applications), but it can be longer... (World:iMac:Users:Meocuments:My_Documents:Foo) and it is the path. I added the level "World" to be able to have several servers and/or disks (World:iDisk) or (World:ftp.apple.com).

No I don't like explorer, which is mix of two list views, the left one hierarchical, the right one flat for the current folder, with the file info stuck between the two panes... eeerk. I prefer a real and simple path on the left, and the content on the right.


----------



## Arden (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *No I don't like explorer, which is mix of two list views, the left one hierarchical, the right one flat for the current folder, with the file info stuck between the two panes... eeerk. I prefer a real and simple path on the left, and the content on the right. *


That is nice, but I was thinking that your method is strikingly like Windows has it... although it's better implemented and it looks extremely useful.

I still think there needs to be a way in Column view to view the contents of multiple subdirectories of the same folder simultaneously.  For example, if you wanted to look at your JPEGs and your MP3s in your User Documents folder... This can be handy for moving files/folders between different things, or for opening multiple files in different locations at the same time.  How would you modify your column view to satisfy this?


----------



## chabig (Mar 10, 2003)

> or for opening multiple files in different locations at the same time.  How would you modify your column view to satisfy this?



What if the rightmost column in column view could be viewed as icons, a list, or just a column? Wouldn't that satisfy everyone's desires?


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 10, 2003)

I want Unix mail account support back to Mail.app in 10.3!!! _Please_


----------



## chevy (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *That is nice, but I was thinking that your method is strikingly like Windows has it... although it's better implemented and it looks extremely useful.
> 
> I still think there needs to be a way in Column view to view the contents of multiple subdirectories of the same folder simultaneously.  For example, if you wanted to look at your JPEGs and your MP3s in your User Documents folder... This can be handy for moving files/folders between different things, or for opening multiple files in different locations at the same time.  How would you modify your column view to satisfy this? *



I would make an optional horizontal cut in the window, and have a second path, folder content and file descrition below the cut. That's basically equivalent to open two windows... but both in one. It's a kind of split window.


----------



## chevy (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chabig _
> *What if the rightmost column in column view could be viewed as icons, a list, or just a column? Wouldn't that satisfy everyone's desires? *



I think the right one should remain a description and it could include more than the current one, it could include the whole info data (like calling info menu), but left and middle one could be customized, even if i am not sure this is easier to navigate. Left must be a list, but it can be displayed as text only, icons only, or a mix of both. Middle is basically the current finder window, therefore it can be icons, list, hierarchical...


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 12, 2003)

The rightmost column could actually be similar to Get Info window  with Preview enabled by default when multimedia files are selected  and also give us the ability to view even the contents of Aliases (did I spell it correctly  ) via options...

Anyways, I have many many ideas for my ideal version of Mac OS X 10.3 but this is a story for some other time...


----------



## Arden (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *even the contents of Aliases (did I spell it correctly  ) ...*


Yes.


> *Anyways, I have many many ideas for my ideal version of Mac OS X 10.3 but this is a story for some other time... *


Well, this is the perfect place for that story, please tell it when the time is right.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Mar 12, 2003)

Here's my list...

1- I know Apple sanctioned  themes will never happen, but since the Metal GUI is so prevelant now, why not give us the option to use it system wide? Let us choose between Aqua or Metal for the entire UI and apps.

2-Open/Save dialogs need to be beefed up. Borrowing some ideas from Default Folder would be nice (ability to rename, move, copy, etc), as would having addt'l options of arranging files in open/save boxes, like you were able to do in OS 9.

3-Consolidated appearances. It makes no sense to have your appearance settings divided between three system prefs - Desktop, General and Dock. They should all reside in one "Appearance" pref (along with the ability to change between Metal & Aqua).

4-Give us the ability to turn off "tool tips" for the dock. I'd also like the option to give them a background color, so they stand out better against applications it obscures. The dock works fine for beginners, but it could use some advanced features (that would be turned off by default) that would make it more configurable.

5-Jaguar went a long way to reducing the spinning beach ball problem. Let's kill this phenomenen once and for all in Panther.

6-Borrow from WindowsXP and allow for a "quick logout", which leaves a users programs running while someone else logs in. It's a cool feature, and if WinXP has it, so should OS X.

7-Better Finder customization. Take a cue from Path Finder. Give us the ability to change typeface in all views, background colors in all views. Bring back row seperators, etc. Better yet - buy Path Finder from Cocoatech and use that as the basis for Panthers Finder. This would also return Finder Labels to the Finder, which is still sorely missed.

8-Fix the Carbon toolbox so all apps (carbon & cocoa) can read/write 256 character file names.

9-Fix FTPing from the Finder. I've yet to get it to work.

10-Give us more options when creating PDFs from the "Print" dialog box. We should be able to control the level of compression. Otherwise, it's an almost useless feature.

11-Give us a real means to lock down our computer - not this half baked solution of enabling a screensaver with password protection. That eats up CPU cycles. I want a basic dialog box that says "this machine is locked" with the desktop showing from behind. This will allow me to start a render, lock my machine and go to lunch, and not lose CPU cylcles to the screensaver.

12-Give us back the ability to print finder window contents easily. This shouldn't require a 3rd party utility or having to produce a screen capture to accomplish.

13-Bring back "Single Application Mode", a feature that was touted in the Public Beta. Allow it to be turned on/off from the Apple Menu (this in turn could be enabled from the "Appearance" system pref.)

14-iChat - give us the ability to video conference with it. 

15-Screen Effects. It would be nice to have a screensaver that allows you to choose a graphic (PDF,TIF,JPG), select some text, and let the items float around the screen. Much like the Apple screensaverr, but with customized text & graphics.

16-Enhance TextEdit. It will already give you a WYSIWYG preview of HTML text. Go one step further and make TexEdit a HTML WYSIWYG editor. Nothing complex like Dreamweaver, but some basics WYSIWYG tools (type styles, img, tables, etc). The Public Beta of OS X came with a alpha quality HTML tool that could serve as the starting point.

17-Simplified Font Management. Auto activiation/deactiviation. 'Nuf said.

18-Replace the built in Help systems HTML viewer with WebCore. This should improve the Help viewer and speed it up ten fold.

19-Give us a basic Backup tool. Something that doesn't require a user to be a .Mac subscriber, and doesn't require 'net access to check if you are or not.

20-Basic HD defrag utility. Again, Windows has had it since Win98, why doesn't OS X?


----------



## koim (Mar 12, 2003)

Here are some things I find sorely missing in OSX:

1. Ability to rename/replace files from the save dialog. Now you have to type in the name of the original file, that?s a waste of time.

2. Better use of contextual menus.
Especially thinking of the desktop, in OS9 i could clean up the desktop in 2 secs. by just right clicking anywhere and selecting "clean up".

3. "One directory up" button in the finder toolbar. C?mon! That?s annoying!

4. Cut and paste file management.
What?s the point of just being able to copy something. Now I have to go back and delete the original file if I use this method.


----------



## chabig (Mar 12, 2003)

> 1. Ability to rename/replace files from the save dialog. Now you have to type in the name of the original file, that?s a waste of time.



Are you thinking of Save As...? I hadn't noticed this behavior because if I don't want to change the name, I use Save, not Save As...



> 3. "One directory up" button in the finder toolbar. C?mon! That?s annoying!



This is already there. That's exactly what the back button does. The back button is not in the default toolbar, but that's what customization if for. Go to View -> Customize Toolbar and put the button in your toolbar.

Chris


----------



## Arden (Mar 12, 2003)

Finally, thank you!  This is exactly the kind of stuff I wanted to come from this thread.  No OS is or ever will be perfect, but with suggestions like these we can work on achieving perfection in our fave.

What I want to do is turn all of these suggestions into a database on my website using PHP and MySQL, where people can vote if they like a change or not, and suggest new changes in a form.  The problem: I know little about PHP, and less about MySQL.  If anyone would like to help me in this endeavor, I welcome any suggestions/code.


----------



## koim (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chabig _
> *Are you thinking of Save As...? I hadn't noticed this behavior because if I don't want to change the name, I use Save, not Save As...
> *


*
No, I mean that when you click a file in the save dialog, it?s name automatically dislpays in the "save as" field.




			This is already there. That's exactly what the back button does. The back button is not in the default toolbar, but that's what customization if for. Go to View -> Customize Toolbar and put the button in your toolbar.

Chris
		
Click to expand...

*
No, the back button doesn?t necessarily do that. If you access some directories that aren?t hieracherly placed (did I spell it right?). You will simply go to the last folder you were in.


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by koim _
> *No, the back button doesn?t necessarily do that. If you access some directories that aren?t hieracherly placed (did I spell it right?). You will simply go to the last folder you were in. *



...troubles, or so I think  :
-Press Apple (command) + Click in the title bar and...
Boom! Here lies the hierarchy of your folders 

However, I would like this to be available by:
-Hold Click
-Right Click
-Ctrl Click


----------



## koim (Mar 13, 2003)

Aha, cool. But this is also accessible through a menu item. I want a simple button that will take you up one directory.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Mar 13, 2003)

Thanks koim - you reminded me of a point I'd forgotten about...

Contextual menus in the Finder need to have "Clean Up" and "Arrange by..." added back. Why these were removed I'll never know, but they are sorely missed.

Again, 99% of the Finder's issues could be resolved if Apple would hire Steve Gehrman and buy Path Finder. This guy, all by himself, has outdone what the entire OS X Finder team at Apple has done.  He should be on the Apple payroll.


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by koim _
> *Aha, cool. But this is also accessible through a menu item. I want a simple button that will take you up one directory. *



Customize the toolbar to include the Path Button which enables you to have the hierarchy on the toolbar without having to click this and that 

I think the up one level only button is somewhat false method because you actually don't know where exactly you will land after clicking it (this mostly will happen if your workflow is somewhat speedy)... However, no problem with me if Apple will include it as an option


----------



## chevy (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by koim _
> *Aha, cool. But this is also accessible through a menu item. I want a simple button that will take you up one directory. *



Use Apple-Up Arrow


----------



## Arden (Mar 13, 2003)

Remember, everything is about options.  We should have options to do anything.  That's what much of this thread is about.


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Remember, everything is about options.  We should have options to do anything.  That's what much of this thread is about. *



And any other thread here in macosx.com, isn't it?

However, the given options must NOT overwhelm one's mind! Keep options simple if that's possible Apple


----------



## Arden (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *And any other thread here in macosx.com, isn't it?*


Not necessarily, many (most perhaps) are troubleshooting threads.


> *However, the given options must NOT overwhelm one's mind! Keep options simple if that's possible Apple   *


This is true, we should have options for everything, but some of those options should be a little harder to find than others; they should be in places that the people who need them will be able to find, and not necessarily regular people.


----------



## koim (Mar 14, 2003)

Roger that


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 14, 2003)

Umm...that's why some of them are only available via the Terminal, arden.


----------



## Arden (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## Izzy (Mar 14, 2003)

I haven't read the whole thread yet, so excuse any duplicates.

Things I'd love to see in 10.3:

1.  An option for multiple docks (ex. - one on side of screen for folders, another on the bottom for apps - I have this now with A-dock, but it would be nice if it was built in)

2.  Windowshading (Something that was part of the system in classic shouldn't be a shareware option under OS X)

3.  Systemwide bookmarking (I use several different browsers and it would be great if I could have the same bookmarks in each one) that would be accesible for all users in a menu bar menu

4.  Themes (doesn't have to be anything drastic or even flashy, just let me get rid of those darn stripes!  )

5.  Beefed up contextual menu (ala FinderPop in classic)

6.  Icon customization (for new folders, trash, system icons, etc.)

7.  Clock with drop down calendar or a desktop calendar option

8.  iTunes menu bar integration

9.  More options over the menu bar overall (ex. - the ability to turn folders into menu bar items, being able to make app menus, etc.)


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 17, 2003)

Before I begin, let me say that while some of the following enhancements can be done via haxies, third party apps, terminal, etc. I would like Apple to give them to us ASAP with the release of X.3... Also, I tried NOT to include something that others posted here and if I missed something don't burn me, please!

01. Additional easier OS install methods and I explain:
-Boot from CD/DVD holding C
-Agreement
-Wait
-Done 

While you are in 10.2 or earlier or even a troubled 10.3 version:
-Insert CD/DVD
-Drag and Drop or run the installer
-Agreement
-Wait
-Done

02. Additional advanced OS install methods and I explain:
-Boot from CD/DVD holding C
-Agreement
-Customize... EVERYTHING!  (Hey, maybe we don't want X11, Aqua, Classic, Clock, Archive previous system, etc.  )
-Wait less than before  
-Done

03. Support for Windows NTFS

04. MUCH better scanner and printer support

05. 100% drag and drop installation for Apple apps (hey, what's the matter with all those installers Apple?  )

06. MUCH better memory optimization (hey, I know that we live in the time of 256-512MB RAM but still a tiny app shouldn't use 10MB of RAM  )

07. MUCH better graphics optimizations and I explain:
-In a Wintel PC running WinAmp (under Win2k/XP) I can have my desktop act as a visualization fireworks display while I run other apps
-If the Dark Side can have this at least I want our iTunes visualization fireworks work like WinAmp's (if not better)
-Also, in newer faster G4 machines the graphics work fast but still I think that Apple can give us the Aqua Extreme Plus (he he)

08. The ability to let us use/change other Linux GUIs on the fly (like KDE and others --yes I know that I can still dream)

09. MORE services and I explain:
-Let's say that I want for example to grab a person's or a company's info from Address Book... The info while is in there waiting for me, I cannot grab it for use in Word or TextEdit for example

10. Password protect from "BIOS" and not only from OS

11. MUCH better DVD Player (grrrrrr)

12. Widescreen support for iMovie, iDVD, etc.

13. FASTER load and shutdown (YES, although we all know that Macs don't have to start and shutdown THAT often)

14. Better multisession CD writing support via finder

15. iSync should be able to sync with other bluetooth devices and not only Sony Ericsson's

16. NO activation methods similar to XP crap

17. MUCH better multi-threaded Finder and I explain:
-Some times you cannot access the Finder simply because you may try to access iDisk or Servers and that SAX to say the least (grrrrr)

18. The ability to rearrange the minimized apps into the Dock

19. Fully transparent functions to the dock and desktop and I explain:
-If I have an icon under the dock or I want to resize a window under the dock I should be able to do just that
-Or the desktop icons could become transparent in order NOT to hide our cool looking desktop pictures 

20. Minimized DVD player movie should be able to viewed into the Dock like the quicktime movies. Also, web browsers should update their contents to display their status while downloading or at least an bar indication like Toast's while burning. One other thing is that Menu items like Sound, Internet connection, etc. could be in the Dock optional like Date/Time via the Clock

21. Able to move the Dock ANYWHERE in the screen be it the top side or just float ANYWHERE... The ability to enable it or not at ANY given time (and NOT just hiding it!). The ability to be able to see multiple windows of apps separately as an option

22. The ability to customize the Function keys like in pre-OS X era if not even better customization

23. Better joystick/gamepad/wheel support

24. The Classic apps maybe via an option or something could have the Aqua treatment (I've done this via a theme under Classic but I prefer a better method straight from Apple)

25. When viewing images in the Finder using icon view, the OS should use a database file in order to show me the preview of those images ASAP and not just open the window, wait, scroll down, wait, repeat... After reboot, or a Finder freeze, repeat... This is absolute crap!

26. A defrag tool (which X mostly doesn't need BUT) even with basic default functions like:
-AV/DV usage
-Database usage
-Small files
-Large files
-etc

27. Hey, I want even as an option the amazing sounds of Classic back

28. Resize windows from ANY side or corner

29. Maximize the windows (and not just zoom them) with a simple Command+"Maximize" button or Option, or Ctrl, or Shift, or just right click on the "maximize" button

30. While we are able to have the AWESOME column view why not give us the ability to have the Column view PLUS the other views at the same time like:
-Macintosh HD is open in Column view then click on Applications which opens in column view but then I chose to view it as icons INSIDE the already opened column view. Then click in Utilities only to let it open in column view but then I chose to view it as list view inside the column view

I stop here for now, but I have MANY more suggestions for OS X but for some other time...


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 17, 2003)

- Multiple desktops (change on dock)

- KDE support; change to KDE as alternative to aqua as a 'theme' on sys prefs

- Sun / KDE style clock - alternatively on dock (I'm not going to use konfub. only for a different clock)

- Spamassassin, GPG / pgp and Unix email mailbox support to mail.app  (of these gpg can be added later but it'd be nicer to have it there already)

- Thread view like in mutt to mail.app. 
The people in mailing lists, usegroups etc would like it.

- Filter all mails with html formatting or containing certain attachment formats to trash (can't do with 10.2)

etc.


----------



## chevy (Mar 17, 2003)

DVD Player sould be able to run in background without glitch even with a "normal" iMac, not needing a dual 1GHz machine.

Cut-Paste from DVD Player to iMove.

iWatch: the equivalent of iTunes for DVDs, with mpeg encoding (instead of mp3) or divx (instead of AAC).

Clean audio input recording inside iTunes (for my old 30 cm discs).
Video input recording inside iWatch (to record my favorite TV series, or NACSAR races).

A remote control. 

This together with the new 30" screen will replace my TV, my CD player, my VCR and my DVD player.


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 17, 2003)

*hulkaros* - you can password protect from Open Firmware - which is pretty much the Mac's version of BIOS.


----------



## chabig (Mar 17, 2003)

How about consistent keyboard shortcuts across the Apple software? Specifically, have you checked out the keyboard shortcut for Preferences..."

Safari   cmd-,
Mail    cmd-opt-;
iChat   no shortcut
Address Book    no shortcut
iCal    cmd-Y
iTunes   cmd-Y
Sherlock   no shortcut
Finder    no shortcut
iMovie     cmd-,
iPhoto    cmd-,
iSync    no shortcut
Keynote    no shortcut
Preview   no shortcut
Stickies   no shortcut
TextEdit   no shortcut
And I didn't even go through the utilities folder.

Oh, by the way...what do the official Aqua Human Interface Guidelines say...cmd-, It's on page 55 and page 180. I do note that the three apps which use the correct shortcut have recently been released in beta or updated so I hope they're moving in the right direction, but then again Keynote doesn't follow the guidelines.

Chris


----------



## Arden (Mar 17, 2003)

Personally, I prefer Cmd-; because I'm used to it in different programs (IE, Gameranger, etc.).  I think that's an excellent idea; Apple should make all their keyboard shortcuts for features bridging programs uniform.


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *hulkaros - you can password protect from Open Firmware - which is pretty much the Mac's version of BIOS. *



...but I meant a MOST obvious solution to average joe out there  

Not to mention EASIER for the joe too


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *DVD Player sould be able to run in background without glitch even with a "normal" iMac, not needing a dual 1GHz machine.*



Great suggestions there Chevy 

However, let me explain why I quoted the above one:
-I can watch DVD with an iMac G3/400/256MB Ram as my frontmost running app JUST fine
-When I put the DVD to play in the background I lose frames when I try to do some work in let's say Safari. If I try to do something heavier than Safari, let's say iMovie the thing chokes!
-In general playing DVD on old but gold iMac (  ) the thing at least plays it
-In an old P3/450/512 Ram running whatever version of Windows I cannot play a DVD even as the frontmost app or even the ONLY app running (both with WinDVD/PowerDVD
-The solution of course is to use a hardware DVD decoder to back the P3 up or else no DVD for that Wintel box

Oops, I carried away: What I wanted to say from the beginning was that asking from ANY computer to play DVD in the background without having problems is asking TOO much from that computer, especially if that computer is 2-3 years old (or older  )...

PS.I was trying to make a Celeron 700/512RAM/GeForce4-ti4200-64MB/SB Live 5.1/80GB-7200 HD/etc. the other day run DVDs without a problem under Windows XP PRO + SP1 (both with WinDVD/PowerDVD) but guess what? Even as the one and only app the Wintel box could not play the movies without losing frames or scratching the sound or make the sound playing with a water effect


----------



## chabig (Mar 18, 2003)

Hulkaros,

If you think the average PC user even knows what BIOS is, how to get to it, or how to edit its settings, I would have to disagree with you. Turning on open firmware password protection on the Mac is no more difficult, and provides the same functionality as password protecting from BIOS. What effect are trying to achieve?


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 18, 2003)

Well, he has a small point - most PC computers have an option to go into the BIOS when it's booting up (you have to be quick to see the prompt in most cases), but you have to read through docs to figure out how to boot with Open Firmware on Macs - and who the heck reads docs? 

I don't think it's all that difficult, but I think anyone who uses it for password protection - BIOS or Open Firmware - is pretty paranoid.


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chabig _
> *Hulkaros,
> 
> If you think the average PC user even knows what BIOS is, how to get to it, or how to edit its settings, I would have to disagree with you. Turning on open firmware password protection on the Mac is no more difficult, and provides the same functionality as password protecting from BIOS. What effect are trying to achieve? *



Well, I never said that BIOS or OpenFirmware is something easy for the average joe... I simply said exactly the opposite! Read carefully my previous posts and you will see it clearly 

However, I said that for ME is an easy thing to do anyways or for many people around here 

For me this could be an option accesible via the System Preferences (or any other GUI method) which more or less is easy for everyone to use, be it master or padawan  

Excuse me if my (ab)use of english gave you a mindjob


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *Well, he has a small point - most PC computers have an option to go into the BIOS when it's booting up (you have to be quick to see the prompt in most cases), but you have to read through docs to figure out how to boot with Open Firmware on Macs - and who the heck reads docs?
> 
> I don't think it's all that difficult, but I think anyone who uses it for password protection - BIOS or Open Firmware - is pretty paranoid.  *



...others around him are paranoid!  Have you ever had your Mac/Wintel formatted or something, simply because your friend or relative or someone close to you in general, wanted to experiment with your computer while you were at vacation or something? Then you already know what I'm talking about  

Others think that this is one of the best ways to protect your computer from thieves but I think that this trick can protect you from the worst form of enemy: The one within your inner circle of people you know and trust the most


----------



## moav (Mar 18, 2003)

UDF 2.1 support


----------



## mr. k (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *DVD Player sould be able to run in background without glitch even with a "normal" iMac, not needing a dual 1GHz machine.
> 
> Cut-Paste from DVD Player to iMove.
> ...



YES.  These features would be perfect   I always wanted to have a radio biult into my computer too, satellite radio mabye?  I do a lot of listening while I am at my computer, and iTunes radio software would rock.  Basically I think apple should really take the "digital lifestyle" idea and run with.  You could record the audio from the news, have it dl to your ipod; record the 5 am news, have the computer wake you up and then automatically play it...  stuff like that would rock.


----------



## chabig (Mar 18, 2003)

Hulkaros,

Sorry, I must have misunderstood your post. I can see why having the ability to turn the option on or off in System Preferences would be easier. But I believe you have to be logged in as root to change open firmware parameters. So although you can do it from the terminal, I don't think it's possible to do from the GUI. That's why Apple gave us the 'special' utility.

Chris


----------



## mr. k (Mar 18, 2003)

What exactly is open firmware?  Is firmware the software that controls the hardware?  I thought that was wat is was, but what is the open firmware... It's been comin up a lot recently.
thanks


----------



## chabig (Mar 18, 2003)

Open Firmware is like the BIOS on a PC, except that is an IEEE standard (www.openfirmware.org) that is processor and operating system independent. Apple's Open Firmware home page is at http://bananajr6000.apple.com/

On the Mac, the Open Firmware code is part of the BootROM on the motherboard. The BootROM  has two primary responsibilities: to initialize system hardware and to select an operating system to boot.

When you first turn on a Mac, the Power-On Self Test initializes some hardware interfaces and verifies that sufficient RAM memory is available and is in a good state. Then, Open Firmware initializes the rest of the hardware, builds the initial device tree (a hierarchical representation of devices associated with the computer), and selects the operating system to use.


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 19, 2003)

...or two 

1. When we use the Show more Info at Finder's windows we should really SEE MORE info like:
-The size in pixels of ALL images and not just 1 or 2 types (example: GIF)
-The time of all sound based files and not just of 1 or 2 types
-MORE info in general for ALL kind of files...

2. Also, other than the ability to include themes I think that we all need the ability also to change colors in ANY theme and not like now, where we are able to change only selection colors and stuff... And of course I mean more colors than the Graphite or Aqua colors


----------



## burntoutjoy (Mar 20, 2003)

I don't think i've seen these much in this list. These either haven't been mentioned, or i agree with strongly:

1a. Better afp/smb browsing and usage. Navigating a largish peer-to-peer network of smb shares is quite frankly awful. I know the current method is basically a graphical off-shoot of how unix does it internally, but (and this is the only time i'm gonna say this) why not nick the 'Network Neighborhood' from MS...it was a really nice thing. Make it even better though  Put it in Computer -> Network. Easy. Also, i've had a couple of file corruptions when transferring large files over smb. Not sure who's fault that is though...

1b. Better FTP support. It's unusable at the moment.

2. Window shade. Tried it. Loved it.

3. Virtual terminals. Invaluable. If something crashes and most stuff freezes, get to another terminal and kill it! It'd save many a needless reboot.

4. Customisable network Locations. I wanna be able to run a shell/AppleScript when I change location. It'd be mighty useful. Kinda like a run-level, except not so drastic.

5. Applications in the apple menu. To launch an app that ain't in the Dock, you can either open the Applications folder in Finder and leave a window open, or put your Apps folder in the dock, where right-clicking gives you a pop-up menu of apps. The former is ridiculously inefficient, the latter is slooow at showing the contents of the folder, as it seems to read through the whole thing every time. Basically, I want an Apple-made FruitMenu.

6. Menu Bar clock shows date. It's not hard. Do it.

7. ShutdownItems. Nuff said.

8. PHP included with apache. Maybe...an hour's work, max. Small thing to do, huge gain. Non-geeky users need never know it's there.

9. Package Manager. The amount of times i've wanted to remove a .pkg file is huge. I found an app to do it, but this is basic functionality that needs to be implemented. 

10. More descriptive media icons. I think they exist, but they're not used for some reason.

11. '+' button should maximise. I know this is not typical MacOS behaiviour, but the 'make a bit bigger' thing is just silly.

There are a couple of other things, but they are more to do with specific apps.


----------



## chabig (Mar 20, 2003)

> '+' button should maximise. I know this is not typical MacOS behaiviour, but the 'make a bit bigger' thing is just silly.



This should definitely NOT be done. The '+' button is not a "make it a bit bigger" button. It is a "show me all of this" button. If it doesn't work right, complain to the application developer. The OS does not, and should not, control the behavior of this button.

Chris


----------



## burntoutjoy (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chabig _
> *This should definitely NOT be done. The '+' button is not a "make it a bit bigger" button. It is a "show me all of this" button. If it doesn't work right, complain to the application developer. The OS does not, and should not, control the behavior of this button.
> 
> Chris *



OK, fair point. I guess I'm just used to the Windows way of working (dec-2002 switcher). Many apps, however, don't behave predictably. You are right, though: that ain't an OS thing no more. In Windows, it is.

I'm sure I had something else to add. SCP would be nice in the same vein as the aformentioned SMB/AFP interface, but that's not the big thing i thought of.

I agree with the directory up button in the Finder. It isn't the same as 'Back'.

Ah well, i'll post it if i remember. It can't have been that great.


----------



## Arden (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by burntoutjoy _
> *8. PHP included with apache. Maybe...an hour's work, max. Small thing to do, huge gain. Non-geeky users need never know it's there.*


PHP is in there, you just have to enable it...  See the Mac Addict October 2002 issue (I believe) for how to do this.

I had a thought, how about when someone posts a desired change, they tell a little about themself so we know why they want that change, like what they do or what they use X for?  For example, I'm a high school senior and I use X very rarely at home, but there are certain things I want it to be able to do (like run Classic applications without a big blank area!).


----------



## burntoutjoy (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *
> 
> I had a thought, how about when someone posts a desired change, they tell a little about themself *



ok! Well, i'm a student at UH in sunny England. I use OS X for much stuff including casual development (PHP, python), couple of games, audio sequencing, general internet stuff, and 

Before December of last year, I was on Windows and Linux, so most of my proposed improvements relate to the bits I liked about those OSes, especially Linux. I expect you can work out which bits line up...


----------



## burntoutjoy (Mar 20, 2003)

Right, quick, before I forget:

12. Aliases the same as unix symlinks. 'Classic' aliases abolished. Surely this is just an API thing. A couple of things changed, the developer doesn't notice any difference, except that aliases are now symlinks. All apps behave the same as they did...done. Now the shell likes aliases, cos they are symlinks. Another redundant Classic thing done away with (right after resource forks 

13. When I create a new folder in a save dialogue, I wanna be able to press enter after the name, and it *always* activates the default button. Not sometimes.
Before I typed this, I've never had the desired result. It always just gave the system alert sound. But I just tried it in Safari...and it worked. Hmmm. I think it works for Cocoa apps, but not for Carbon. Well, whatever.


----------



## chabig (Mar 20, 2003)

burntoutjoy,

I agree with you about the fact that a lot of applications don't behave predictable when you click the green '+' button.

Chris


----------



## texanpenguin (Mar 21, 2003)

You have a GREEN + button?

I'm a 16 yo Australian who uses MacOS X because it looks pretty, and I have to program in Codewarrior for school.

My additions:

- in Dock prefspane, have a list (drag and drop enabled, naturally) of applications that are allowed to move infront of the dock.
- turn on the ability to, after Classic is loaded, run Classic as the 'native' OS, possibly by Context menu from the Finder icon in the dock (Aqua, Classic). This would be helpful, since I share the use of the WallStreet PowerBook G3 with my dad, who despite much tutoring, can't get the hang of OSX, and only uses Classic Apps anyway - whereas I like the use of X, naturally. It'd be nice, too, if you could set each login account to use a certain OS.
Although this might seem like a bit of a backwards step, it'd help me ten-fold.
- I don't know the specifics of the technicalities of this, but I'd love to be able to connect to my Desktop PC via a 1394-network, and from what I can tell, Macs only allow themselves to be FireWire 'drives' for other Macs.
- MSN support in iChat, plus connectability to NetMeeting or Windows Messenger's Video Conf. tools, so that to have cross-platform video chats, I don't need iVisit.
- Go and have a lengthy chat with the nice folks at WACOM and have them release the drivers for ADB-tablets on OSX. Although not immediately appropriate or applicable to many, I use a WallStreet, as I stated. This is USB-less. I can't afford a USB PCMCIA card, and so I can't plug my other tablet in. That leaves me with the old one I have now. As it stands, this only works in Classic! I want it to work in OS X - so I can use my pressure sensitivity and stuff. It can't be THAT hard to port the one driver across, and it's hella useful. Plus I want access to InkWell with my ADB tablet.
- Recognise SCSI HDDs easier, even ones running OS 8.6


----------



## Decado (Mar 21, 2003)

I would like the system prefernces window (unsure about the proper english name, see attachment) to work more like the toolbar. It would be nice to be able to switch to an icons onli mode, cuz then the window would take up much less space. Now all the long filenames makes it look ugly. Like when i got a bluetooth dongel, it pushed the keyboard icon down a step and that leaves a lot of unused space that just annoys me 
But maybe this doesnt happen a lot on the english version since you often have shorter names.


----------



## Snowball (Mar 21, 2003)

Actually you can switch to icons only mode already. Just use the menu bar.


----------



## Decado (Mar 21, 2003)

no. not on mine. i can switch between alphabetical or by subject.


----------



## Arden (Mar 26, 2003)

Dear God, has this thread died already?

Another feature I think would be very well received is window resizing from any side.  Yes, I know Windows does this already, and yes, I know we can (or used to be able to) drag a window from any side (which should return IMO), but I'd like to see Apple implement a way to resize windows from a side or the top holding down one of the (4) modifier keys.  I could drag a small window to the bottom of the screen and hold down Command to resize it to the top.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Ricky (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *- Text editor: ability to save also in other formats, such as .html, .php, .js, .plist*


Oh, but you can already do this.    Open TextEdit and save the file, but replace ".txt" with whatever you want.  You should change to plain text first though.


----------



## dracolich (Mar 27, 2003)

<window resizing from any side>

No please... I still have nightmares of windows moving and resizing anywhere and anyway just because I tried to click in the wrong place.

Two most useful things: windowshade and classes. I need them back (meanwhile, I thank Unsanity...)


----------



## Arden (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dracolich _
> [BNo please... I still have nightmares of windows moving and resizing anywhere and anyway just because I tried to click in the wrong place.[/b]


That's exactly why I suggested using a modifier key to resize from any side.  Therefore, you could hold command or right-click to resize a window from somewhere besides the bottom-right corner.  (On a side note, why does Windows even have the little resize indicator in the corner like Mac if you can resize from any side? )


> *Two most useful things: windowshade...*


Yes.  Definitely.


> *...and classes.*


What mean you by this?  I think 6 classes a day is plenty...


----------



## Cat (Mar 30, 2003)

Actually resizing from every corner (not every side) would indeed be usefull. 
Multiple desktops would also be nice and an "up" (cd ..) button in finder windows. Consitent Copy-Paste commands & Drag 'n Drop between Aqua and X11 would be welcome.


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Decado _
> *no. not on mine. i can switch between alphabetical or by subject. *



...Alphabetical mode you should get a smaller window overall and the icons get closer to each other. If you enable it, you should gain lots of window size even if you have loaded the others section with loads of stuff  But if you mean that you want the prefs to be categoriazed and still get more window space by having ONLY the icons (not their names) displayed, by an option, is fine by me too and I hope Apple will fix this too 

Until then, put them Alphabetical


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cat _
> *an "up" (cd ..) button in finder windows.  *



...but try to read the page 3 (for me it is page 3 for you may differ!?) of this very thread... Read the whole page and you will get it


----------



## Cat (Mar 31, 2003)

That's true, but I still prefer a button to a CMND-click + click ... that would be one CMND-click less and, yes, I'm lazy!


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 31, 2003)

the unix format mailboxes support back... 

and possibility to really use different smtp accounts for all outgoing stuff in mail.


----------



## Snowball (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Decado _
> *no. not on mine. i can switch between alphabetical or by subject. *



Oops, sorry, I misread what you were asking. I would like something like the changes in 10.2 where you can change text/icon size in toolbars but you also have text labels on the right. That way you would have minimal space taken up by the buttons. For apps like Help this would be really great!


----------



## Arden (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Snowball _
> *Oops, sorry, I misread what you were asking. I would like something like the changes in 10.2 where you can change text/icon size in toolbars but you also have text labels on the right. That way you would have minimal space taken up by the buttons. For apps like Help this would be really great! *


I'm not clear on what you want here.  Could you make a mock-up or something?  Or at least explain exactly what you're talking about?


----------



## ogg (Apr 2, 2003)

- Compatibility with the NTFS-Filesystem
- Toggle between small and big icons in the finder menubar
- two docks, one for the apps, one for the hidden documents
- printing the window-contents would be nice (without third-party software)
- shaded windows


----------



## Arden (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogg _
> *- shaded windows *


Care to clarify on this one?  I thought they already _were_ shaded...


----------



## malexgreen (Apr 6, 2003)

Here's something I think would be nice:

virtual desktops


----------



## Arden (Apr 6, 2003)

Could you elaborate?


----------



## malexgreen (Apr 7, 2003)

Attached is what I'm talking about.


----------



## hulkaros (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by malexgreen _
> *Attached is what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> ...



Get over there:
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/14996
It does Virtual Desktops nice and easy! Go get it! 

Not built-in but it isn't in Windows XP either  It comes with Tweak XP  

So, there! Now, if only Apple made this built-in, eh?


----------



## Arden (Apr 8, 2003)

Okay, I see what you're talking about.  I think someone else mentioned that somewhere.


> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *So, there! Now, if only Apple made this built-in, eh?   *


That's the point of this whole thread: these are the things we want built in, fixed, or made easier to find & use.


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Apr 9, 2003)

faster GUI on older G3 & G4 computers...


----------



## hulkaros (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scott_Bernard _
> *faster GUI on older G3 & G4 computers...
> 
> *



For all systems Panther will be faster than Jaguar currently is, and for the newest ones it will be even faster than Jaguar now is


----------



## bbos (Apr 9, 2003)

Gidday folks,

My first post to this forum.

*Window Manager Enhancements* 
Be able to resize a window from any border like every other GUI/Window Mgr
Virtual Desktops such as in KDE.  Perhaps the one Dock can span these desktops.

*Dock Enhancements*
"Alt-Tab" selects most recently used apps rather than selecting each one in the list.  Again a feature in every other OS GUI.

Cheers,

Brooke


----------



## cabbage (Apr 10, 2003)

Simultaneous user login!!

I have Windows XP at home.  I used to share a single account on windows 98 with my girlfriend but i clog the desktop up and then she puts some girly desktop picture on i don't want to look at.  So with XP we have separate accounts and the great thing is we can both be logged in simultaneously.

So if I'm downloading stuff on Direct Connect or uploading files for a job to a clients FTP site she can just go on switch user and access her email account.  All without me being logged out and not interrupting anything I was doing.

I think OS X really needs this.  Now at work were we have multiple users using multiple mac I can really see a use for this.  If someone is in the middle of scanning something into photoshop that will take 15 minutes another user can login and check there email quickly.  There are tons of other uses for it tool.


----------



## fryke (Apr 11, 2003)

In a multicomputer environment, this is rather a feature that causes problems, because at the end of the day you have to logout of 15 machines out of 80 and you can't remember where you've logged in. 

But yes, I want that feature, too. But not at the cost of performance. If Apple can't do it without a BIG hit (i.e.: you need more than 1 GB of RAM for it), then they'd rather wait doing it.


----------



## cabbage (Apr 11, 2003)

>>multicomputer environment
That can be fixed even though Apple hasn't given us an auto logout option for people using network home folders.  There is a freeware app called Logout 0.1 and you can also find some applescripts that will logout when the screensaver is activated at macosxlabs.org in the forums

>>But not at the cost of performance.
Of course it's going to use a lot of resources, it's like multilple people usign the computer simultaneously.  On XP it is quite usable most of the times.  Sometimes it is dog slow so I have to log the other people out.  Either way I still think it should be in there.


----------



## bbos (Apr 14, 2003)

UNIX has the underpinnings to do this so there should not be much of an issue for Apple to implement it.

Pretend than on the OSX machine 'Tiger', there are the users fred and bill.  Fred logs in and then in a terminal window, bill can be given that terminal window with:

$ su - bill
password:

And now Bill can read his mail.  All applications can be opened on the command line, so theoretically Bill could then type:

open /Applications/Mail

and be able to read his mail.

But no, Bill doesn't have his own environment (ie. what the Aqua GUI is running as ... etc...).  Perhaps this could be tied in with my 'virtual desktops' suggestion. 

 

Cheers,

brooke


----------



## burntoutjoy (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bbos _
> 
> But no, Bill doesn't have his own environment (ie. what the Aqua GUI is running as ... etc...).  Perhaps this could be tied in with my 'virtual desktops' suggestion.
> 
> [/B]




omg yes!

I'd never thought of it, but it would be awesome. I'm thinking *graphical* virtual terminals (à la {uni | linu}x). So something like [ctrl]+[option]+[f[1-7]] would swap between different graphical screens. With (definitely) a little reminder virtual desktop-style thinger on screen showing you what's going on on the different consoles.

The only (huge) problem I can see is that it'd drain processor cycles + memory like nothing you've ever seen unless Apple did a very good job of programming it. Which I'm sure they would if it was going in a final release of OS X.

The thing is, it really doesn't sound like something Apple'd implement. You know they want everything super-duper-easy for the user to do...well some might argue that this switching might be confusing for the user (all together now...*ahhhhhhh*). Of course it could be off by default, but I dunno. It's a great idea, but it seems very un-Apple.

Discuss.


----------



## fryke (Apr 14, 2003)

No, it wouldn't have to drain processor power that much. Basically, the hidden graphical consoles could be, well, hidden. The apps would act like hidden apps do.

A single Dock item could provide the graphical feedback, and what do we see? An application could do this. No need for Apple to implement it, as it could be done by a good free-/shareware author.

Or am I forgetting something?


----------



## burntoutjoy (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *No, it wouldn't have to drain processor power that much. Basically, the hidden graphical consoles could be, well, hidden. The apps would act like hidden apps do.
> 
> A single Dock item could provide the graphical feedback, and what do we see? An application could do this. No need for Apple to implement it, as it could be done by a good free-/shareware author.
> ...



Well, memory. 

And for it to be efficient and all that, it'd probably be better to be implemented at the WindowServer (or whatever runs just on top of Quartz) level. Otherwise someone'd have to log on before you could switch virtual GUIs, which seems clumsy to me. We're talking a *whole environment* per user - menu bar, dock, desktop, Finder, everything.

Processor cycles probably wouldn't be stolen too much, but I'm sure memory would be rapidly eaten by maybe 4 loads of virtual GUI.


----------



## fryke (Apr 20, 2003)

I was talking processor power, not memory.


----------



## cabbage (Apr 22, 2003)

WOOO!!!   f'in HOOOO!!!

http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,3959,1036539,00.asp

Another candidate feature will let users log out of OS X and then log back in as another user, without having to close open applications. This capability resembles the "Fast User Switching" feature of Windows XP.


----------



## hulkaros (May 9, 2003)

...would like to see included in Panther:
- Widescreen support in iLife apps and across the GUI in general
- The ability to copy CDs that have many multi-functional CDs like Audio & Data CD in the same physical CD disk (example: console games, custom CDs)
- The use of included (if any) mic and speakers as a phone device, especially with use for Bluetooth mobile phones and not only

If I'm double posting to any of the above, I apologize...


----------



## Arden (May 9, 2003)

No, those are all new to me (and sound very useful).


----------



## Veljo (May 10, 2003)

That's what I think. What Apple have provided us is a basic DVD player application with no features. It only plays Dolby Digital, leaving discs encoded with DTS to be played silently and then the frame rate to run at 3fps. Where is the pan and scan? If a movie is in the aspect ration 2.35:1, I prefer to pan and scan it so that it fills up a 16:9 monitor. Where is that? Where is the digital zoom? There's plenty of features Apple could add; use PowerDVD XP 4.0 for PC as an example. It has everything. One thing I've also noticed is that with the Apple DVD Player if things move fast the picture breaks up slightly (lines). If anyone has Blade II there is a perfect example. As said by others, picture break up is more noticable in animations (flat coloured, like cartoons). COME ON APPLE! GET YOUR ACT TOGETHER!!!


----------



## Veljo (May 10, 2003)

Yes!!! Multiple user logins like Windows XP. This way we can change users on teh computer (eg. to check email) then log out without having to close my work. A hibernate option would be useful also (saves everything in RAM to hard disk space then turns the computer off. This way when you turn the computer on again it was like it was never off). This is handy for when I transport my iMac.


----------



## Arden (May 11, 2003)

Um, isn't that known as a RAM disk?  Or does X not have these?


----------



## chabig (May 11, 2003)

Veljo is not talking about a RAM disk. Some PCs can copy the contents of RAM to special place on the hard drive before they shut down. Then when they reboot, the use that to restore RAM to exactly the way it was before shutdown. All apps and docs open as before, same windows, as if it was never shut down.

It's kind of like sleep, except the computer is actually shut down, requiring no power at all. It can stay shut down down for weeks or years and will reboot to the same state. Of course, this isn't so useful for laptops which have a battery to maintain sleep as you transport the machine around. But this could let you save your desktop, unplug it, move it, and reboot to the same condition it was in.

OS X doesn't have RAM disks, by the way. It's not necessary since OS X manages RAM automatically.


----------



## hulkaros (May 11, 2003)

...or fix if you prefer...

When we have a minimized app, say a browser, we should see its contents update in real time or even with a timer setting instead of having to restore it then view the changes...

Or when we minimize, say iChat, while we are logged in and then we disconnect from the net, the minimized ichat window remains as if it never disconnected...

I think Apple must enhance this minimized behavior in general, so in order to have the minimized DVD player window (and similar apps) to display their graphics in real time...

So, after all said and done, apps should minimize and stay minimized correctly displaying their contents all of the time 

As for Hibernate support if Apple will include such a feature at least I hope that it will improve it because my experience with Wintels so far it showed that Hibernate works 50%-50% plus it is a slow process... In the end depending on the apps you have loaded at given time may actually lead the system to Hibernate On/Off like if you turn it off then turn it on...


----------



## chabig (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *Hibernate works 50%-50% plus it is a slow process...*



Yes, I have 640MB in my simple iBook. It would take a long time to write 640MB to disk!


----------



## Darkshadow (May 11, 2003)

Hmm, Quicktime Player will show the movie playing still when you minimize the window.  Though it's difficult to see the movie that's playing after that. 

Found that out by accident - was meaning to resize the window and minimized it by accident.


----------



## fryke (May 11, 2003)

Hibernate doesn't make much sense, as the sleep function of Apple's 'Books is incredibly good. Sure, it would make some sense for the PowerMacs, but I'd rather have them speed up the boot process. Plus: Sleep is good on the PowerMacs, too.


----------



## hulkaros (May 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *Hmm, Quicktime Player will show the movie playing still when you minimize the window.  Though it's difficult to see the movie that's playing after that.
> 
> Found that out by accident - was meaning to resize the window and minimized it by accident. *



Yes, QT will play the movies while minimized just fine! But not VLC, DVD Player and other Video related apps... The same with Browsers and some other "specialized" apps which refuse to let us see their contents updated real-time or even every now and then...  For those apps I would like Apple to update the minimize function in order not to have a single app not showing its content while minimized!  

If you want to view better the minimized apps in the Dock enable Magnification from System Preferences - Dock... And while you are there go to Universal Access and Turn On the Zoom function... Then minimize any app into the Dock... move with your mouse to that minimized app... Press Command + Option + Plus (+) key... Enjoy! If you want press Plus (+) some more!  After you are bored press Command + Option + Minus (-) key... Press the Minus (-) some more! Feeling back to normal!? 

Command = Apple key
Option = Alt key

Enjoy!


----------



## hulkaros (May 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *Hibernate doesn't make much sense, as the sleep function of Apple's 'Books is incredibly good. Sure, it would make some sense for the PowerMacs, but I'd rather have them speed up the boot process. Plus: Sleep is good on the PowerMacs, too. *



100% true! And also, they should improve the Shut Down process... But the Boot process needs a major boost! Any improvement above 50% of the current speed it will be just ok! 

I can dream... Can't I?


----------



## Arden (May 12, 2003)

chabig: My bad.

Yes, Apple definitely should a level of dynamicism to the Dock and speed up startup/shutdown times.  If I could afford it, I'd pay very big bucks for a Mac that would start up faster than anyone could imagine and never crash, ever, guaranteed.

However, hibernation might be a good option for people who open up lots of applications at one time, especially things like Photoshop that take a long time to open, because one could return to the state he was in before without having to open up every program, document, etc. or worry about saving a file before closing it.  Maybe I have something very tedious I'm working on and I'm not sure I want to keep all the changes I am making, but I need to move my computer?  Who knows what could happen... or has.


----------



## lurk (May 12, 2003)

Why does anybody care about the ammount of time it takes to boot shut down?  How ofter does one do that, I only do it when Software update forces me.  Every night I just put the thing to sleep and turn of the external Firewire drive.  My kid's night light uses more power. ;-)

-Eric


----------



## hulkaros (May 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lurk _
> *Why does anybody care about the ammount of time it takes to boot shut down?  How ofter does one do that, I only do it when Software update forces me.  Every night I just put the thing to sleep and turn of the external Firewire drive.  My kid's night light uses more power. ;-)
> 
> -Eric *



Not in all areas and of course countries the Power Plants work as they should be... If they were we wouldn't have all those UPS companies and other power failures technologies...

For example, here in Greece, no one would guarantee to anyone that when he/she will put his/her computer to sleep that it will be safe... Hence, the need to shut down and start up... 

Also, while you work, for any reason, if the computer will turn off (even from a crash) you simply have to turn it back on...

Arden previously said that he would love to see a computer to boot fast... I simply say that I dream the day when computers will boot in a few secs at the most like TVs, game consoles, etc. currently do...  

Until then I would like Apple at least to make their computers to boot in less than 40 secs and turn of in less than 4 secs...


----------



## hulkaros (May 13, 2003)

...Apple's future OSes is the following:

When a user installs ANYTHING via Software Update in case that something goes wrong the user should be able to return his/her Mac(s) to its previous state... Automatically that is! I don't know! An easy way should be by just click and hold some keys while the system boots... Or while inside the GUI by double clicking an app or something...

Or even improve uppon Windows XP System Restore and Rollback functions by offering them absolutely transparently even to most technically challenged people out there...


----------



## Cat (May 13, 2003)

Something I wouldn't mind experimenting with, is a kind of automatic organization of the files on my HD in a similar way as iTunes does. This could be included as an option, just like it is in iTunes, permitting you to easily select and find files or folders of a certain type, date, name, etc. The OS would take care of keeping them organized, so you wouldn't need to wade through garbled forlders in folders in folders to find non-descript files. Everything could moreover be navigated or pictured by a tree-like structure not unlike the column view. If you drop a folder in OmniGraffle 3 you'll get an idea ... The more I think of it the more I like it ... could be done with scripts already now maybe ... "put all .txt files in a dir" ... meybe selection on comments as tags ... mmmh ...


----------



## Arden (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *...and turn of in less than 4 secs...*


...like they used to!  Seriously, it takes like 10 minutes for my computer to shut down in OS X.  In 9 it's off by the time its head hits the pillow.

Lurk: Many people do not keep their computers on all the time, especially non-power users (and my family).  They start it up when they want to use them and shut them down when finished.  This process takes a while and it would be nice for it to go quickly.  Besides, when you use Software Update, you still have to wait for it to start up again.

I like Cat's idea.  It would work very well with something like Photoshop and its file browser (considering that probably a quarter or more of the files on some peoples' computers are installed with a program, you couldn't sort all files).  Photoshop or iPhoto could sort files into folders based on name, photo set, and more.  iTunes already sorts songs.  Project Builder could sort files based on programming projects... the possibilities are endless.  (I don't think it's a good idea for the OS to do it all by itself... again, many files are installed and need to go where they go, and others like Unreal Tournament's .ini files are used by the programs and have to go in certain places to work.)

Ah, the curse of passive voice...


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 9, 2003)

I don't know if anyone mentioned this before but anyways here it is:
-I would like Apple to remove the obstacle of having only 5 levels when browsing for files through the Dock PLUS to show only around 100 files in each level...

I would love to have the ability to browse as many leves deep with as many files/folders in them...


----------



## koim (Jun 9, 2003)

Not talking about the incredible lag when browsing through large folders in the dock!


----------



## Cat (Jun 9, 2003)

Adding 'Hide' to the pop up menu when right-clicking an active app in the Dock would be nice.


----------



## koim (Jun 9, 2003)

I agree


----------



## chabig (Jun 9, 2003)

> Adding 'Hide' to the pop up menu when right-clicking an active app in the Dock would be nice.



This is a great thing that I do use all of the time. You can turn it on by editing the dock plist or use this simple utility to enable it for you...

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/8833

Chris


----------



## Cat (Jun 9, 2003)

Cool: http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20020917012934817

The app pointed to the hint, thanks!


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 9, 2003)

You may also want to use this...
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/19815


----------



## Arden (Jun 9, 2003)

Those are both useful features that crossed my mind when using X the other day.  I hope Apple implements both (by default, if applicable).


----------

